

Google Taking Street View To The Depths Of The Amazon - suuuup
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/19/google-taking-street-view-to-the-depths-of-the-amazon/

======
Cafesolo
As much as I'd like to browse the depths of the Amazon from Google Maps, we
still don't have Street View in Buenos Aires. Google please fix this!

------
maeon3
What I want is google Street view on every human-walkable area on Earth,
including walmart isles, mountain hiking paths, and the white house.

Monetize it by allowing companies to put advertisements in strategic places.

~~~
suuuup
I like this idea.. Walmart isles would be funny and helpful

~~~
maeon3
I'm completely serious, often times I'm wondering if a walmart super-center
has the section I'm looking for or is one of those half super centers without
the section I'm looking for.

~~~
suuuup
I do remember reading somewhere about Google wanting you to be able to view
the interior of stores, I will try and find the link.

